
EU’s answer to AWS hailed as “the most important tech project in a generation” - wlscr
https://tech.newstatesman.com/cloud/gaia-x-cloud-project-peter-altmaier
======
RNeff
Will need very talented programmers, data center designers and excellent
management. Good luck with that.

